# new yoshikane gyuto at aframes



## labor of love (Jan 29, 2013)

im guessing these yoshis in sld are new, i wouldve noticed them before. its certainly a good price for yoshikane. anybody have experience w/these? whats SLD steel like?
http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.y...-gyuto-240mm-sld-sanmai-uchi-blade-kn240.html


----------



## cwrightthruya (Jan 29, 2013)

HAHA...I just noticed you said SLD...It's too early for me!!!!

I have the Karouchi Damascus from Yoshikane in SLD, and it is one of the best semi stainless knives I have ever used!!! It takes a great edge, almost as good as carbon, and keeps it for longer (at least for me). But, the edge retention may have a lot to do with the fact that I like highly acidic foods. As an aside, stropping with diamond compound to liven the edge up is seemingly not as effective as it is with carbon (YMMV).

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2013)

Hitachi SLD steel is an equivalent of the AISI D2 steel, a bit more Cr, tad less Vanadium, etc. Here,Hitachi SLD vs. AISI D2 steel composition comparison.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks gator. sounds good to me. like i said, this gyuto seems like a bargain. wanted a little more info before i pull the trigger. i think im sold.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 29, 2013)

Thought the kasumi gyutos were skd only, at least that is what Dr. Naka and Maksim had.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 29, 2013)

this appears to be some new line ive never seen nor heard of.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 29, 2013)

Maksim did a passaround of an SLD sujihiki a while ago, and I was impressed by it. Very easy to sharpen and the edge retention was very good. Sounds to me like this one is a winner.


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Thought the kasumi gyutos were skd only, at least that is what Dr. Naka and Maksim had.


Technically and practically they are. Skd11 is Japanese JIS standard equivalent of D2. SLD confirms to that spec. Although, afaik Yoshikane did make knives out of JIS Skd12 steel as well, equivalent of AISI A2.


----------



## Aphex (Jan 30, 2013)

$240 for a 240mm kasumi SLD + saya seems like one hell of a bargain to me. If i remember correctly, the SLD sujihiki Maxim sold was much more expensive than the SKD version.

I'll be able to tell you in a week or so if it's really a bargain as i've just bought one.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 30, 2013)

compared to the price of the other sld yoshikanes ive seen, they seem like a great deal.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone find that passaround thread where people posted reviews of the Yoshikane SLD suji? I looked and looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 30, 2013)

i wasn't a fan of the pass around Suji's edge retention, but it was otherwise a very nice knife. this gyuto looks pretty thin for a Yoshi, at 3mm at the heel. my V2 Kitaeji Yoshi was thicker than that. if i weren't saving up for another Shig and a Mizuno honyaki, i'd be interested in getting one of these in the new couple months.


----------



## Aphex (Jan 31, 2013)

heirkb said:


> Can anyone find that passaround thread where people posted reviews of the Yoshikane SLD suji? I looked and looked and couldn't find it.



Here you go http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6174-Knife-Passaround-!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2013)

after reading the suji review, i decided to send aframes an email to see what the hrc is on the gyuto.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2013)

well aframes sent me a quick response. they said they werent certain about the hrc but 59-60 was a "guess".


----------



## cclin (Jan 31, 2013)

labor of love said:


> well aframes sent me a quick response. they said they werent certain about the hrc but 59-60 was a "guess".



according to EE, Yoshikane SLD Kurouchi Damascus tempered to Hrc 64!! my SLD Damascus' edge retention good as my SG2 PM steel. same as my shigefusa, my shig kitaji's edge last longer than my shig kasumi!! seem all kasumi version softer than kitaji version!!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2013)

cclin said:


> according to EE, Yoshikane SLD Kurouchi Damascus tempered to Hrc 64!! my SLD Damascus' edge retention good as my SG2 PM steel. same as my shigefusa, my shig kitaji's edge last longer than my shig kasumi!!



read the suji review, it was believed that those sujis were around 59-60 also.


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

anybody want to chime in about these? read a thread on foodieforum about the skd raving about it.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2013)

panda said:


> anybody want to chime in about these? read a thread on foodieforum about the skd raving about it.



Aphex was kind enough to write a review and PM it too me when I asked how he liked it. I can copy his review and send it to if you would like.


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

sure, wonder why he didnt just post it.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2013)

Well i kept harassing him...i think he wrote it just so i would leave him alone.:lol2:


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

i take it you didn't end up getting one? something more enticing catch your attention or just lose interest?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2013)

the word on the street is several exciting things are about to get restocked over at blueway, including more "thicker"flatter profile swedish stainless gyutos and laser flatter profile gyutos...also more ashi hamano cleavers in swedish stainless(which are also basically lasers). Also, sorry but i deleted Aphexs write up about the yoshikane. But, I can say he was very impressed with it.


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

oh yeah, forgot about those yusuke's. i really should stop looking at knives, just bought a dt itk which takes total upto gyuto #6 in my knife kit. i only ever use 2 at a time! i'm starting to think that thicker blades with a highly tapered grind and convex edge bevel make the best cutters due to food release.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, every knife has its advantages. Yoshikanes seem to have a pretty unique profile, atleast for high end stainless(i know theyre similar to shigs, right?).


----------

